
International students may need to leave US if universities switch to online - lakis
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/06/politics/international-college-students-ice-online-learning/index.html
======
nick_kline
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23752321#23752514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23752321#23752514)
for this discussion.

